# Bleeding from Rectum



## EbonyFarms (Jan 17, 2011)

Frantic here.... :help

I have a doeling that was born on 2/2/11. I noticed a little clear fluid tinged with blood coming from her rectum. I sat and was watching her to find out what was going on. Turns out she's constipated. As the evening has gone on, I've given an enema, gave her some oil to help lube things up. I've also gotten desperate when the clear/blood tinged fluid started turning more to just blood. When she strains to push out the stool, I have tried to be ready to knock it out of her anus. I've also tried removing some. I don't know what else to do to free her up! I am getting worried because it has gone from just drips to a nice little stream. 

She was acting normal when I first noticed it. I am sure she is tired because I've wanted her up moving around to keep her gut moving to try and push it out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Give her another enema, with warm soapy water, I use a small syringe to do this and repeat until you get all the hardened fecal matter out.. I had one little buck that was so constipated that it took about three or four enemas to get all of it out. After that he was fine..


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

you can add a tablespoon of olive or other mild cooking oil to the enema soapy water. and if possible use real soap like liquid castille or shaved up goat milk soap, a tsp or two in a pint of warm water, with the oil added. easiest to do is a 60 cc catheter tip syringe if you are very gentle, dont push it in hard or fast, use an ounce (30 cc) at a time for a 10 lb kid is how i have done it. or use milk and molasses- a cup of milk, a heavy tbsp of molasses warmed to just over body temp. like 105 -110 no warmer. Ive known people to use half a pediatric fleets enema and swear by it, but that makes me a bit nervous on a newborn- because it pulls fluid out of the bloodstream through the gut wall to work. SO unless its a little older and drinking REALLY well I wouldn't do that since it can add dehydration to their problems, at least theoretically. Glycerine suppositories work really well on human babies without causing cramping pain or fluid shifts so might be an option but i have never used it.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would be concerned it's a sharp foreign object she ate. I would get a vet if she's bleeding that much.


----------



## EbonyFarms (Jan 17, 2011)

No sharp objects that she ate. I was giving an olive oil enema because it was natural & also was giving by mouth. She finally got the plug out and her bowels are moving. THANK GOD!  He is good. I think the clump was scraping the walls of the intestines on its way out and that was causing the bleeding. In all the years I've been doing this, I've never had blood w/constipation. Blood out of the anus just freaked me out!

She ate her breakfast as usual. I have put Karos in it again. When she has a BM, the oil is coming out with it. I think I am on the downhill side of this but trying to figure out WHY she got constipated on pasturized goats milk. Maybe having the heater on in the house dehydrated her is my guess. Her pee looks good, so if she was/is dehydrated, the extra electrolyes in her bottle will/should help that.

Thanks for responding!! I just didn't want to miss something and was freaked because I just absolutely love my babies, well all my goats!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

If she's only a few days old, maybe she didn't lose all of the meconium and enough stayed to bind her up?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad it's working out, Cristi.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Glycerin suppositories for human infants work perfect in kids. Remember if it's fresh blood it is coming from the opening of the anus, she likely just scrathed it with hard poop, and yes it is from her not cleaning out of meconium well. Darker blood is scarrier because it is coming from the system. How much colostrum did she get, was it from a younger or older doe? Make sure when you have them in the house like this that they are also getting to run around and not stay in a small rubbermade tote, they also need brisk fresh air and sunshine. And our heating systems with their fur coats on overheat and dehydrate kids. Be very careful with the tansition from a heated house, she would be so much better off on an unheated porch/garage/laundry room. Watch the kids as you give those first bottles, they should drink fromthe bottle, empty most of it and poop and pee, drink poop and pee...this will assure you that they are cleaned out and a kid who doesn't have black tarry poop after it's colostrum bottle gets a suppository. Kids can fail to thrive and die from constipation. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad it came out!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

So happy your baby is doing better.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a tiny doe last year that for the first couple weeks I had to give her an enema every day before she would poop a good poop. Other than that it was tiny, dry pellets and only one or two at a time. She was indoors in a tote due to her size. I believe that is why she had the problem. I was feeding raw milk from her mother, with plenty of colostrum. I was surprised she became that constipated on raw milk, but I don't think she cleaned out her meconium properly to begin with. I will definitely try the suppositories this year. Never thought of that.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad everything worked out ok! 

Vicki in NC


----------

